# Holding mouse over subjects to read



## Caslon (Jul 22, 2011)

It works here in this part of the forum (hold mouse over topic and you can read post).  However, I go to Main forums and it doesn't work.  It did a few days ago with my Google Chrome.  Weird.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you mean it works when you are in a forum but not on the portal page?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2011)

When I was King of Xyliphinasia, I held mice over my subjects on a daily basis.  This generally was seen as a sign of strength because we had no cats in Xyliphinasia.  The fact that there were mice was proven by those that I held; while the fact that no mice plagued the homes was attributed to my offspring's abillities to hunt them down and turn them into a tasty community stew.

Oh, and just in case you're wondering where Xyliphinasia is, it's right next to BuckyTom's, and Bolas' home of birth, which influences them to this day - Fullofbologna.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Caslon (Jul 23, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Do you mean it works when you are in a forum but not on the portal page?



If by portal page you mean the page with all recent posts, yes.
If I open up a particular forum the mouse cursor works to bring up text.
Not so on the main page with all recent posts.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 23, 2011)

When you first hit DC, it doesn't work. As soon as you tell DC where you want to go (by clicking new New Posts, or clicking inside of a specific forum or sub-forum) the mouse-over works. 

It's not broken, that's just the way it works with vBulletin.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry I went off topic so fast.  I have no excuse.  Sometimes I just don't seem to know when to quit.

But I am happy that there were more level heads to answer you question.  Zereh, Good job.  Your explanation was just what was needed, and for me too.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zereh (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL Nothing wrong with veering off topic! All kinds of interesting things happen off the beaten path. =)


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 23, 2011)

This is being looked at.
Which browser were you using?


----------



## Caslon (Jul 24, 2011)

Google Chrome.  

No big deal, but...

I could have sworn that holding my mouse cursor over the topic on this sites main DC page brought up a gist of text. 

Cooking Forums & Community

I know this feature works if you go into a specific forum area.

I don't know why it stopped working when I visit the above link.
Someone mentioned it's a limitation of the forum engine.   

Can anyone here move their mouse cursor over a topic post on the above referenced page and see a gist of text?  I cannot.
I coulda sworn I was able to.  

It's no doubt a Google Chrome issue and the forum engine?

What's weird is I tried it with IE explorer and got the same no ability to see gist of the topic.

Again, the limitations of this vbulletin forum engine?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2011)

It doesn't work for me either.   I'm using Firefox 5.

When I visit DC, I'm almost exclusively on the New Posts page.  I always work from there and the mouse over works.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## spork (Jul 24, 2011)

I miss the roll-over, too.  For whatever blackbox reason, my puter stopped.  I sorta assumed that "click = $$" for the website, so I don't mind it.  Besides, the more interesting threads often morph from their OP's question and are worth reading.  I use FF.


----------

